# Outdoors > Fishing >  Spear Guns

## veitnamcam

Im after a spear gun but have zero idea on brands etc.
I think I would like the Tikka of spearguns, I certainly dont need the blaser or Sako of guns.

Would this in a 110cm do the job and be capable of piercing a kingi?

Wettie SPEARGUN - FLOAT & LINE Package SPECIAL!** | Trade Me

----------


## matto1234

If you use double rubbers it would take a king no worries, id recommend going to a shop and get a staff member to help you figure out what length gun you can load before buying one

----------


## mikee

> Im after a spear gun but have zero idea on brands etc.
> I think I would like the Tikka of spearguns, I certainly dont need the blaser or Sako of guns.
> 
> Would this in a 110cm do the job and be capable of piercing a kingi?
> 
> Wettie SPEARGUN - FLOAT & LINE Package SPECIAL!** | Trade Me


If you had the "Sako" or "Blaser" of the Spear Gun world then getting under the water would be easy cause they are so heavy but getting back to the surface would be interesting. Although I guess with the Blaser version you could buy  900 different spears for it in different "calibres" even

But seriously mate I think  @stingray or his young fella might be the best to help  :Grin:

----------


## sambnz

Hi Vietnamcam,

I've just  got into spearfishing this summer and have been absolutely loving it. I worked in closely with a long time commerical diver and spearfisherman to sort out all my gear and he couldn't recommend Rob Allen gear highly enough. I've got the Rob Allen Scorpia 100cm speargun and its absolutely perfect for my needs. I'm only spearing Kaikoura so no real big fish so only need a general use short gun.

He does a ton of kingie spearing and uses his Rob Allen Caranx which is the higher end gun and its a bloody dream to use. I'd go for one of them in 120cm if I we're to buy a kingie gun.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Im after a spear gun but have zero idea on brands etc.
> I think I would like the Tikka of spearguns, I certainly dont need the blaser or Sako of guns.
> 
> Would this in a 110cm do the job and be capable of piercing a kingi?
> 
> Wettie SPEARGUN - FLOAT & LINE Package SPECIAL!** | Trade Me


Hi Cam,

Wettie is a great shop and know what they are talking about. Yes this gun should take kingies. I recommend you give the owner of Wettie, Daren a call he IS 6 times NZ  spear fishing champion and a top bloke.

Darren Shields

I have purchased a number of things including my wet suit of Wettie.

However

My old 80's gun final died last summer and yet to try my new Pelaj 1100 which I got from these guys:

Spearguns & Railguns | Best Deals Online @ Marine Deals

Deal was too good to turn down although you usually have to wait until winter for cheap prices. They are Australian made and pretty dam solid, but the Wettie gun is probabaly better. I only use my gun twice or three times a year.

----------


## chalkeye

The wettie gun will be fine. If you want to spend a few more dollars, a Rob Allen would be better (it's definitely the Tikka of NZ spearguns).

110 is a great length for Nelson - you should let the visibility dictate what length you want, more than your ability to load (it's about technique, not strength.)

Single rubbers is fine and far simpler than doubles. Still more than enough punch for kingfish. A single 16mm will be fine, if you want more punch you can move up to 18mm or so.

Pelaj guns used to have a bad rep, but I believe they're perfectly adequate now. Similarly any of the Euro brands like Omer, Beuchat etc will be fine.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Should probably start practising by doing all your forum browsing on one breath....

----------


## Munsey

http://wildblue.co.nz/  have a look on here Cam . I'll have a look tonight as they have another site that I can't find . They are good to deal with . There specials are usually very hard to beat . They are also good to phone if your not sure and need advice .  I was always told to go for a rail gun over one without rails . But if you are after butters , moki etc it's normally close 2mts and less 




Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Read all there articles , straightforward, and to the point.  Good  one  on spear guns .  I also see a gun  on special $135   1.0 long . Personally I don't think you need much bigger unless you doing blue water . If you around rocks and weed easier with shorter gun . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## chalkeye

> Wild Blue  have a look on here Cam . I'll have a look tonight as they have another site that I can't find . They are good to deal with . There specials are usually very hard to beat . They are also good to phone if your not sure and need advice .  I was always told to go for a rail gun over one without rails . But if you are after butters , moki etc it's normally close 2mts and less


I agree WRT Wild Blue.

I'm not convinced rails are all that though - I don't have one on either my 110 or 130. The 130 in particular is pretty springy and bendy (aluminium tube), and it's ridiculously accurate.

----------


## Smiddy

Can't be fucked reading what others have said 
I use a rob Allen 900 and is mint for everything, the long ones are a cunt when hunting moki/cod/butters and the viz is low 
I have a 110 that I take when I'm after a kingy - witch hasn't happend yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Got home and the wife had bought me the one above I had watchlisted....she must have been feeling guilty.

So looks like I am getting that one in a 110  :Have A Nice Day: 

If I cant see that far fuck diving Ill be line fishing :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

:Useless:

----------


## veitnamcam

> 


It will take a few days to arrive I guess.

----------


## 300CALMAN

I doubt you will be disappointed.

----------


## gadgetman

I just bought a used Mares one. Will pick it up later.

----------


## stingray

So long as it's doesnt look like this old girl I think it will be fine

----------


## thejavelin

> I doubt you will be disappointed.


Yeah Wettie kit is pretty bulletproof.
I've a Wettie handle and mech on a Omer barrel - run thicker rubbers and love the Rob Allen shafts.
People rave on about the gun and size, and sure decent kit withstands a bit more beating - but I reckon its down to the weight of the shaft.
Mate lost a kingi the other night on a 90cm roller gun - the thing would out do a 130 I reckon - but he was shooting light shaft!

----------


## sambnz

> So long as it's doesnt look like this old girl I think it will be fine 
> Attachment 45779


Hahaha I've got one of these at home. Classic gun!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah Wettie kit is pretty bulletproof.
> I've a Wettie handle and mech on a Omer barrel - run thicker rubbers and love the Rob Allen shafts.
> People rave on about the gun and size, and sure decent kit withstands a bit more beating - but I reckon its down to the weight of the shaft.
> Mate lost a kingi the other night on a 90cm roller gun - the thing would out do a 130 I reckon - but he was shooting light shaft!


Whats a roller gun?

----------


## thejavelin

> Whats a roller gun?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ93-fImQYo

----------


## chalkeye

Pretty seldom that shaft size is the culprit for fish being lost IMO. Shot placement particularly on kingies is crucial, and how you play them.

----------


## stingray

> Hahaha I've got one of these at home. Classic gun!


Was a gift from the grumpy old bloke next door, he's gruff and short of a word . Gave him and his lady a feed of cams flounder ,  some cod and other bits of tucker.

He hobbled out one morning when I was working with the hound, had a few gruff words to say about the dog and then said here you might get some use out of this. Turned on his heel and was gone.... I treasure that old speargun more than I can tell ya .

----------


## veitnamcam

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ93-fImQYo


Ah yep that makes sense.

----------


## veitnamcam

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ93-fImQYo


Ah yep that makes sense.

----------


## madjon_

> Ah yep that makes sense.


You developed a stutter.to much crayfish will do that :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You developed a stutter.to much crayfish will do that


Or a slow computer that keeps freezing up.

----------


## gadgetman

What sort of pointy bit should I go for? Everything else is there.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What sort of pointy bit should I go for? Everything else is there.


As above I know nothing but what I have been reading suggests useing original as they are tested and tuned to shoot and when you change things it can go pearshaped accuraccy wise.
Only what I have read tho.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## thejavelin

> As above I know nothing but what I have been reading suggests useing original as they are tested and tuned to shoot and when you change things it can go pearshaped accuraccy wise.
> Only what I have read tho.
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Get a Rob Allen spear - Spears Rob Allen 6.6mm
You'll just want to confirm that you have a Euro mech gun - some of the older guns on TM are US mech and need a different notch in them, harder to get the shafts for them.
Take your gun barrel length and add 40cm - thats about the size shaft you want, slightly less is ok, but no longer.

----------


## chalkeye

^Agreed. Spring steel if you can get it, flopper down if you can get it. Don't bother with paralyzer heads or slip tips. RA's are good, wettie had some other brand ones which weren't to badly priced from memory. I prefer shorter overhang, but 40cm or less is the general rule.
 @gadgetman you will need new mono & crimps for a new spear too - 200-300lb is about right IMO, I prefer the lighter stuff.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> So long as it's doesnt look like this old girl I think it will be fine 
> Attachment 45779


Check out the tactical fore-grip. Just paint it black, add a red dot and a tactical torch.

----------


## thejavelin

> Check out the tactical fore-grip. Just paint it black, add a red dot and a tactical torch.


Bet with a cleanup and new rubber it would still bring home a feed.

I've mucked around with a few old guns - find the plastic explodes with age and sun baking I guess....
I did a bit of a restore on a big old NZ manufactured speargun - and on the first dive I was on the edge of a big dropoff, pulled the trigger on a fish and the barrel disappeared into the gloom and I was left holding the handle... pretty funny.
I've just about finished a restore on a older ali barrelled gun - cut it right down to about 40-50cm - wee pistol - but about the right size for my 6yr old who is keen as mustard. 
Pretty neat being out in big water with a wee guy right on my shoulder - giving him a entry into the peaceful world of kai moana gathering that I've enjoyed for so many years.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well its here....now to work out how to load and use it.

Intsructions consisted of


And



Which was really helpful not.

I did figure out this little dial seems to make it "safe" and two different trigger pulls.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

They are pretty much impossible to load out of the water . Just get familiar to how to put shaft back in the gun , and how the line gets set . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> They are pretty much impossible to load out of the water . Just get familiar to how to put shaft back in the gun , and how the line gets set . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Yea that would be handy information to put in the manual!😂

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> ^Agreed. Spring steel if you can get it, flopper down if you can get it. Don't bother with paralyzer heads or slip tips. RA's are good, wettie had some other brand ones which weren't to badly priced from memory. I prefer shorter overhang, but 40cm or less is the general rule.
>  @gadgetman you will need new mono & crimps for a new spear too - 200-300lb is about right IMO, I prefer the lighter stuff.


I got the only head I could find in the city for now. If I want anything else I'll probably need to import it of make it.

----------


## sambnz

VC, I'd swap out that float line for something much more substantial in diameter. You'll find that thin line with get wrapped up in everything. Get some 8-10mm diameter 15-20meters poly rope with "no memory".

----------


## chalkeye

And forget the safety. More hassle than they're worth imo.

Float line will be fine once it's had a few days out.

----------


## veitnamcam

> And forget the safety. More hassle than they're worth imo.
> 
> Float line will be fine once it's had a few days out.


Yea it is almost impossible to use with dry ungloved hands so I assume it is just for storage not that you would store loaded anyway.

----------


## chalkeye

Yeah, most guys I dive with just pull them out and bin them. All guns are unloaded before taking them out of the water, as you say.

----------


## Dorkus

I currently own 7 spearguns. first thing I do is I either disassemble the handle and remove the safety or superglue it in the off position. I have never had a gun go off unwanted and I've been diving for nearly 10 yrs.

Best description of loading I can give is to use your non-master hand on the rubber and master on the gun handle. Pull with the hand on the rubber at the same time as pushing with the hand on the handle. In the same motion move the butt of the handle into the centre of your chest (aim for between the nipples definitely not the stomach). Once it is stable in the centre of your chest you can let go of the handle and grab the partially stretched rubber with both hands and stretch it to the notch of the spear. 
I'm no midget but I have loaded guns up to 1.6m - using the correct technique is key.

You should be sweet to load it out of the water (may take a few attempts) but do not fire it out of the water - You will likely break it and or hut yourself - Unless you have drunk at least half a bottle of rum, then it will be fine.

----------


## veitnamcam

HA ha yeah I did just load it before 
Strength is not an issue but the tiny pad with sharp corners on my chest is.
Guess I just need some cement pills.

----------


## Dorkus

I've only ever owned one gun with a loading butt - I hacksawed that fukcer off before I left the shop!

----------


## sambnz

One thing I was told to be really aware of is when your spear starts to develop a little bit of pitting or roughness on the shaft, be super careful with the dynema wishbone. The fastest way to break/wear through a wishbone is to draw the wishbone along the rough spear shaft while loading.

----------

